# Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo gate



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

with the memo's from the Texas ANG and all. Evidently there is a dispute to the authenticity...

here's a recently done overlay of the original memo and one done using Word today.

The darker one with spots is the original.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

While the font similarities/differences are certainly interesting, I just can't imagine a seasoned Officer writing like this in a memo, for obvious reasons.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

If one plans on 'back-dating', one doesn't put it in writing... :?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

I guess my point is, the fonts and spacing being so much the same, I have little doubt that this "memo" wasn't made just a few weeks ago using mordern equipment.



reno911_2004 @ Sat 11 Sep said:


> While the font similarities/differences are certainly interesting, I just can't imagine a seasoned Officer writing like this in a memo, for obvious reasons.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

I saw George Stephanopolis(SP??) talking about the forgery and apparently several forensic hand writing experts all reviewed the memo and a stated that the print appears to be from word processors which weren't available during that time frame, and that the "th" in "118th" weren't available on typewriters back then and once again was more common on word processors used at a later date. The Kerry Campaign is claiming they don't know squat about and that it is a ploy to make them look bad, and the bush admin is saying that it is an attempt to discredit the president by the Kerry Campaign. The race for presidency is getting bad!

PS who the hell would put out a memo saying that they were gonna forge paperwork??


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*



EOD1 @ Sun 12 Sep said:


> *the "th" in "118th" weren't available on typewriters back then *


That was my reaction when I first saw that, too. But, I wasn't available back then either. Plus, isn't the officer that wrote it now deceased? It would figure that whoever would create this would choose an author that couldn't be questioned on it. :-k


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

They were a good machine...typed my first reports on one back in the seventies! :shock:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*



VOR @ Tue 14 Sep 2004 21:34 said:


> Maybe next time they'll do it right...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41816&item=3839925186&rd=1


t:

WOW, way before my time, but I still have one of these. I think it's a Model C, which was first produced in 1959, before the Selectrics were available and marketed as "This is the new IBM electric". It weighs about 50 pounds and still works quite well. Every now and then the keys stick together, but it still crashes less than XP!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

I dunno about anyone else but I would never type a cover-my-ass memo on official (or offical looking) letterhead and have the subject of the memorandum be "CYA" give me a break.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

Too right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

Well it seems the CBS has said they were wrong now for using the memos.

As well this seems pretty funny all of asudden.

http://www.cbs.com/latenight/latesh..._archive1995/ls_topten_archive_19950208.shtml


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

Well now.............................................

Dan Rather with egg on his face, ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CBS=Commie broadcasting system
:lol:


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

What I really find interesting is how it was an hour news special about these documents and Bush National Guard Story, but when Dan Rather makes an apology it was a quick blurb. Not on national primetime like the attack on Mr. Bush. I have heard grumblings that the Kerry Campaign has dirty hands on this. Whether or not the truth will ever come up time will tell, but I feel the Bush Camp will get help from this. Which is at least one good thing that came of a networks attempt to discredit a veterans service record.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Not sure if everyone has been following this "memo*

On 'Fox & Friends' this morning they showed a link between Burkitt/Barnes and Joe Lockhart/Marybeth Cahill(Kerry camp) and CBS' Mapes/Rather. The plot sickens...it appears the Kerry campaign had the info and the planned substance of the CBS telecast FIVE days before it aired!
(Kerry was thus able to coordinate his 'fortunate son' campaign with the CBS release)
By contrast, a whitehouse spokesman interviewed by Fox said they received the info the night before the telecast!

CBS: fair and balanced! :roll:


----------

